# Lurked for a few days, then had to join!



## Katelyntheuntrainedartist (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi! I'm Katelyn! I am a licensed cosmetologist in multiple states, but makeup has always been something I'm not only naturally good at, but truly enjoy. My passion is helping people realize their true, God given beauty, through hairstyling and makeup alike. I get a high from a great transformation reveal and showing the people I work with that they are indeed beautiful, anything I do is just enhancing that natural beauty.
I'm so excited to have found y'all! You are my long lost tribe, and I cannot wait to learn from everyone!


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2016)

Hiya Katelyn! Love your philosophy on cosmetics and using them to enhance what's inside. Hope to see you post lots more around the forum. Do let me know if there is ever anything I can do for you!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2016)

Belated Welcome!


----------

